# [SOLVED] NetworkManager & Wirless installation?

## pmam

Hi,

I want to install wireless network card of my machine and followed http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi - 

I have done needed additional kernel configuration and also 'emerge --ask linux-firmware' 

Here is driver info:

```
Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR5212/AR5213 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros TRENDnet TEW-443PI Wireless PCI Adapter

        Kernel driver in use: ath5k
```

```
168c0013   Yes   Atheros Communications Inc.   AR5212/AR5213 Wireless Network Adapter   ath5k   v2.6.25-
```

Then followed Handbook: https://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=4&chap=4 - 

As recommended there, I want to install wireless with graphical support - using NetworkManager - 

I already emerged NetworkManager and added to rc-update,

however,  do not know how to start it: During booting get this message:

```
WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive 
```

BTW: How can I see or print booting error messages?

----------

## prozprcek

You can see rc log by uncomenting 

```
rc_logger="YES" 
```

in /etc/rc.conf, and you'll have boot messages logged  to /var/log/rc.log

As for networkmanager if you want graphical support you need to install frontend.

You can find a list of frontends here:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager

----------

## pmam

Dear prozprcek,

Your tip regarding rc.log is very helpful!

Here are the relevant lines from this file:

```
* Starting NetworkManager ...

 [ ok ]

Connecting                   1sConnecting...............

 * Marking NetworkManager as inactive. It will automatically be marked

 * as started after a network connection has been established.

 * WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

 * Bringing up interface enp2s0

 *   10.0.0.6 ...

 [ ok ]
```

It seems OK and NetworkManager suppose to be started after enp2s0 is connected.

Frontend: I have a full package of KDE -

However, still do not see any icon of NetworkManager and do not know how to access it from KDE?

Thanks

----------

## prozprcek

I don't use KDE myself, but I AFAIK KDE doesn't pull  kde-misc/networkmanagement.

To see if you have it installed run following command (you must have gentoolkit installed):

```

equery check "kde-misc/networkmanagement"

```

If you get "No package found matching..." then run:

```

emerge -av kde-misc/networkmanagement

```

to install KDE frontend for networkmanager.

----------

## pmam

Dear prozprcek,

You are right! I had this package in the past, but thought I will not need, so unmerged...

Now I re-emerged it as you noted and finished the wireless configuration. 

This message was sent wirelessly   :Laughing: 

Thanks alot!

----------

